# Lovely box of old tools on ebay



## Graham Orm (17 Oct 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-TRADI ... 0934768013


----------



## G S Haydon (17 Oct 2013)

Well spotted Grayorm


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Oct 2013)

#-o Bang goes my chances of getting them cheap!


----------



## TobyC (18 Oct 2013)

Really nice stuff! That is not going cheap, bet it goes over a thousand. Did you see those saws?

I'm glad to see he didn't separate them, but whoever buys that will probably sell them individually.


----------



## wizard (18 Oct 2013)

Most of the chisels are worn out and i buy disston saws at car boot sales for £2.00, and the chest is a mess. I through out better stuff than that, maybe i should start putting my junk on eBay.


----------



## AndyT (18 Oct 2013)

We don't have a formal rule saying 'don't draw attention to live listings on eBay' but it is not helpful to attract lots of other bidders alongside anyone who had already seen it and planned to bid.

Interesting lot though to anyone with the space.


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Oct 2013)

AndyT":2tnc0kc6 said:


> We don't have a formal rule saying 'don't draw attention to live listings on eBay' but it is not helpful to attract lots of other bidders alongside anyone who had already seen it and planned to bid.
> 
> Interesting lot though to anyone with the space.



But what if no one had seen it and I did someone a favour who buys it? I don't want it and was giving someone else a chance at it.


----------



## marcros (18 Oct 2013)

AndyT":3t7d5ao1 said:


> We don't have a formal rule saying 'don't draw attention to live listings on eBay' but it is not helpful to attract lots of other bidders alongside anyone who had already seen it and planned to bid.
> 
> Interesting lot though to anyone with the space.



+1. No chance of a bargain now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2013)

Right, I'll start the sweep! £380


----------



## Waka (18 Oct 2013)

Got to be worth a punt.


----------



## Scouse (18 Oct 2013)

AndyT":j7a4u970 said:


> We don't have a formal rule saying 'don't draw attention to live listings on eBay'



Perhaps it should be a formal rule



Grayorm":j7a4u970 said:


> But what if no one had seen it and I did someone a favour who buys it? I don't want it and was giving someone else a chance at it.



Very altruistic... But suppose someone, lets say you for the sake of arguement _does_ want it, then someone flags it up on a forum full of woodworkers? 

Are you going to draw our attention to listings you are bidding on, and hope to win at an acceptable price?


----------



## wizard (18 Oct 2013)

I collect buy and sell old tools am I missing something I cannot see anything in that box worth more than one pound and most of it is worth nothing.


----------



## G S Haydon (18 Oct 2013)

wizard":2d6gzeih said:


> I collect buy and sell old tools am I missing something I cannot see anything in that box worth more than one pound and most of it is worth nothing.



Agreed, although a very charming and useful selection a Thousand is very unrealistic IMO


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2013)

Come on people! Let's have your guesses.


----------



## Lons (18 Oct 2013)

phil.p":ekk1ncj8 said:


> Come on people! Let's have your guesses.



£175


----------



## Waka (18 Oct 2013)

£100 - 150.00 and I think that's pushing it.


----------



## AndyT (18 Oct 2013)

£125


----------



## wizard (18 Oct 2013)

The person selling that box has filled it up with worn out chisels and other things he cannot sell. I filled a box once with broken tools and put it in the local auction and it sold for £38.00 big mistake as it all ended up going round the car boot sales for months. Now if its wood it ends up as fuel for the cob oven or the metal sold for scrap.


----------



## marcros (18 Oct 2013)

i think 85-100.


----------



## Noel (18 Oct 2013)

AndyT":k6k69mk2 said:


> We don't have a formal rule saying 'don't draw attention to live listings on eBay' but it is not helpful to attract lots of other bidders alongside anyone who had already seen it and planned to bid.
> 
> Interesting lot though to anyone with the space.




True and many posts/threads about listings have been removed for that very reason as well as the possibility that a post referring to a listing has a degree of, ah, self interest.
Ok it's apparently for charity and now a sweep stake it can stay but please keep the above in mind in future.


----------



## tobytools (18 Oct 2013)

£66
The only thing I like is the parallel iron in the top woodie I wonder what size it is 

If this sells for more then I'll throw a box together with a load of gear and be rich.
TT


----------



## G S Haydon (18 Oct 2013)

Who know what happens if people get carried away but I would spend about £100 of my hard earned.


----------



## Vann (18 Oct 2013)

£112.65

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## RogerP (18 Oct 2013)

Well provided bidders don't see this thread I reckon it'll reach £165.


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Oct 2013)

Looks like I've cramped a couple of peoples style by posting this. Obviously they wanted to make a killing and believe they can't now. What a selfish, greedy attitude.


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Oct 2013)

Scouse":3sb5ll8e said:


> AndyT":3sb5ll8e said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a formal rule saying 'don't draw attention to live listings on eBay'
> ...



Surely 'a forum full of woodworkers' is where it should be flagged up....you know, just in case one of the woodworkers wants to buy it?


----------



## G S Haydon (18 Oct 2013)

I think on the basis ebay is an open market place have a policy of hiding it would seem odd. If it means potentially one forum member misses out on a bargain vs other members getting advice and feedback before making a purchase I know which one I would choose.


----------



## marcros (18 Oct 2013)

why not post a link to something you would like to buy, in case other people wants to buy it too? "...you know"


----------



## Scouse (18 Oct 2013)

G S Haydon":2m84y8m4 said:


> I think on the basis ebay is an open market place have a policy of hiding it would seem odd. If it means potentially one forum member misses out on a bargain vs other members getting advice and feedback before making a purchase I know which one I would choose.



If it is you missing out, do you still "know which one you would choose?"

Ebay is a competitive auction, not an open market place. If an item comes up which is at or below a percieved value then highlighting it on a forum with 13000 registered members is not providing a service "just in case one of the woodworkers wants to buy it?", but is increasing the competition in the auction.

So, before you go around firing off accusations and insults:



Grayorm":2m84y8m4 said:


> Looks like I've cramped a couple of peoples style by posting this. Obviously they wanted to make a killing and believe they can't now. What a selfish, greedy attitude.



have a little respect, use a little common sense and let everybody find their own ebay bargains; it's not as difficult as you seem to think.


----------



## Cottonwood (18 Oct 2013)

Grayorm":111om84s said:


> Scouse":111om84s said:
> 
> 
> > AndyT":111om84s said:
> ...


Thanks for posting the original link. Personally I am not that interested, you win some you lose some....
Whats the editors favourite maxim? "Publish and be damned" :lol:


----------



## wizard (18 Oct 2013)

Can someone tell me if there is one item in that box worth £2.00 or more


----------



## galwayworker (18 Oct 2013)

I did notice that all money raised goes to the charity workaid so maybe it's not a bad thing that the listing was highlighted here?


----------



## Cheshirechappie (18 Oct 2013)

Not sure what the fuss is about. 

Look what's there - a beaten up box with the lock missing, a worn out oilstone with no top to the box, several saws (the dovetail saw having coarser teeth than one of the tenon saws) slung into the bottom of the box - not even in a till of any sort, a large selection of worn out chisels, a brace but no bits, half a set of plough irons but no plough plane, no bench planes, no squares, a couple of screwdrivers, a hammer and some odd spanners.

Wizard's right. It's tat.


----------



## tobytools (18 Oct 2013)

wizard":1dcp46rx said:


> Can someone tell me if there is one item in that box worth £2.00 or more



Depending on how much meat is left on iron and it's size I quess, 
TT


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2013)

For some reason, I was looking at the wrong picture when I made my guess - I think I'd better keep quiet about which one it was!


----------



## wizard (18 Oct 2013)

Phil i thought you were losing the plot


----------



## Waka (18 Oct 2013)

I really can't see a problem with someone highlighting something on the bay. Myself I'm not interested but were I, then I'd be pleased it was mentioned.
Don't we have enough rules as it is without adding more?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2013)

Wizard - :lol: Yes, you know I don't usually buy old chisels and things. :lol:


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Oct 2013)

Whatever.


----------



## SurreyHills (18 Oct 2013)

I'd rather people didn't post links to supposed eBay "bargains" as it's a very subjective issue as can be seen from this post, and most of them aren't bargains when the auction closes. But mainly I don't want to see the forum clogged up with endless posts about some old tat they have seen on eBay.
Andy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2013)

I didn't realise we were under any obligation to threads that were of no interest to us, or that the forum was so small it could be clogged up.


----------



## MMUK (19 Oct 2013)

> The antique and vintage carpenters tools are stored in two removable trays and include a marvellous selection,* all in good, usable condition*.



Funny, most of the chisels look fubar, not to mention the saws.... (hammer)


Maybe someone should tell the seller to leave it out for the gyppos with the rest of the scrap?


----------



## thick_mike (19 Oct 2013)

It's for charrridddeeee...hope it makes as much as possible.

Nice handles, but the chisels are short...looks like it has been well used, which is nice to see.


----------



## soulboy (19 Oct 2013)

wizard- I can see a couple of handsaws worth more than £2, not everybody is just looking at resale value.
Why are you so keen to put others off these?
chris


----------



## kreed (19 Oct 2013)

Hmmm,
Lots of vitriol & opinion here....

I for one appreciate the advice/information/insight posted on here. I also appreciate a heads up on something that I may miss on Ebay. As a collector/user being given a nod on something lets me decide its value & thus what I'm prepared to pay. This is currently £34 & I'm watching. The range of tools, the box & what appears to be age all interest me, & my money is as good as the next persons.
I might go for this, & I am grateful to know it was there. Yes, I may be sold a pup, but it's my call in a democratic society.
By the way, I am an amateur in this & I'm doing it the way I play cards. Only take to the table what you can afford to lose


I'd be interested to know the last time someone criticised anything ( & thus posted) that was offered up in the For Sale forum??

Finally, I just won a Ladies brace on Ebay (not listed as such) for £15.15. One for the collection with no intention of reselling.


----------



## wizard (19 Oct 2013)

Ok next time i have a load of tools like that i will put them up for sale on here.


----------



## Jason (19 Oct 2013)

Oooh I do happen have a wooden chest (musty smelling, slightly unpleasant) of junk tools that anyone can have for £1000. Or even £135. There might be a semi okay brass backed saw or two in there. PM me your offers!

I think, as long as it isn't something you're benefiting from/selling your self, then surely it's fine to flag up an auction on eBay or elsewhere for discussion and comment etc etc.

Sure, maybe someone would like to bid and rather no one else did. And maybe they might feel cheated of a bargain somehow. But that's just life, surely. Wanting something doesn't really grant you rights over it.


----------



## AndyT (19 Oct 2013)

kreed":2ve47ig6 said:


> I'd be interested to know the last time someone criticised anything ( & thus posted) that was offered up in the For Sale forum??



This is from the Marketplace Guidelines:


3 Relevant Posts Only.
If you have no genuine purchase interest in the item posted please just move on.
For instance, you would not supply comments or recommendations to local small adds, so please don’t bulk out FS threads with such posts.
If you feel a need to moan about the price or mention that the item comes free in a box of cornflakes do not do it here, go to http://www.grumpymoaners.co.uk
The marketplace will decide if the item offered has a realistic price.
If however you consider the post to be in breach of the rules then the Moderation Team would appreciate the use of the Report This Post facility. (Please do not post a thread entry; there is no guarantee that this will be seen)


----------



## wizard (19 Oct 2013)

I cannot see anything wrong with pointing out tools on eBay and there is nothing wrong with someone saying they are a load of worthless junk. Also there in nothing wrong with buying junk I have loads of it.


----------



## wizard (19 Oct 2013)

who will give me £50.00 for this box of junk


----------



## Carl P (19 Oct 2013)

50 quid, seriously?!!

If you have time and are feeling kind, some more detailed photo's would be much appreciated, some interesting tool holding bits that I can't quite make out,

Cheerio,

Carl


----------



## Cottonwood (19 Oct 2013)

wizard just ot that off T Konvaloffs site...


----------



## wizard (19 Oct 2013)

You would be lucky to get two chisels out of that box for £50.00 but that is a lovely box


----------



## Noel (19 Oct 2013)

Noel":17h7ojlk said:


> AndyT":17h7ojlk said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a formal rule saying 'don't draw attention to live listings on eBay' but it is not helpful to attract lots of other bidders alongside anyone who had already seen it and planned to bid.
> ...





wizard":17h7ojlk said:


> I cannot see anything wrong with pointing out tools on eBay and there is nothing wrong with someone saying they are a load of worthless junk. Also there in nothing wrong with buying junk I have loads of it.



As I mentioned earlier posts pointing to eBay listings are generally removed for the reasons I stated above and as Andy rightly states such posts aren't helpful. There certainly has been cases where a member is watching/bidding on an item and then somebody posts about it here and the price goes up and up. That's not fair to the guy who is trying buy the item and furthermore it's free advertising and ultimately more revenue for eBay. I think most people realise this. Many forums don't allow references to eBay listings of any description.


----------



## Graham Orm (19 Oct 2013)

Noel":14vjnn29 said:


> As I mentioned earlier posts pointing to eBay listings are generally removed for the reasons I stated above and as Andy rightly states such posts aren't helpful. There certainly has been cases where a member is watching/bidding on an item and then somebody posts about it here and the price goes up and up. That's not fair to the guy who is trying buy the item and furthermore it's free advertising and ultimately more revenue for eBay. I think most people realise this. Many forums don't allow references to eBay listings of any description.



I'm afraid the logic baffles me Noel. The only plausible reason for not mentioning ebay listings could be that I might want to drum up some extra punters for my tool box or plane or whatever. But even if that were the case and someone from the forum out bid all the other bidders and bought my plane, still not knowing it was me he'd bought it from, he would be happy because he'd got what he wanted at a price he was happy with....and I sold my plane/tool box/whatever. There would be no harm done.

The other case stated on here is that someone may already be watching it and it will ruin their chances of a bargain??? I'm staggered that this in itself is allowed. I would much prefer the rule that you are obliged to post a link to anything that you see worth bidding on so that your 'friends' on the forum get first dibs.


----------



## Noel (20 Oct 2013)

Grayorm":h5zllfgd said:


> Noel":h5zllfgd said:
> 
> 
> > As I mentioned earlier posts pointing to eBay listings are generally removed for the reasons I stated above and as Andy rightly states such posts aren't helpful. There certainly has been cases where a member is watching/bidding on an item and then somebody posts about it here and the price goes up and up. That's not fair to the guy who is trying buy the item and furthermore it's free advertising and ultimately more revenue for eBay. I think most people realise this. Many forums don't allow references to eBay listings of any description.
> ...



So, have I got this right?

#1 Anybody selling WW items on eBay can post a link here and drum up a few extra bids
#2 Scan through eBay, see a few (or a lot) of items that just might interest members and post here
#3 Post about a listing for a chisel/plane etc that has 3 hours to go, is at 99p and ends at 2am in the morning that somebody here might have on their watch list

Sorry, all three of your points are non-starters. eBay is big enough, ugly enough and rich enough to do their own marketing but best of all anybody can surf through every auction they can find and bid until their heart is content. If some need help to look for things then eBay, no matter how they get there, is not the place to point your mouse at. And I suspect folk here do not want every board clogged up with random eBay links. As for posting links for your own listings, apart from further clogging up the site, if you want to pay a fee I'm sure something could be arranged, for cash of course.........

I for sure would not be happy to see something that I'm fairly sure of getting at a good price posted here and advertised for all to see. I spent the time and effort looking for the thing.



> The other case stated on here is that someone may already be watching it and it will ruin their chances of a bargain??? I'm staggered that this in itself is allowed.


 no need to stagger  It's not allowed.

Lastly, the For Sale board is a fine place to buy and sell WW items to your "friends".

PS- glad you'll be a bit warmer this winter.........


----------



## Graham Orm (20 Oct 2013)

OK Noel, if that's the thoughts of the committee (rule or no rule) then I'll abide. You'll all just have to sit and watch me get rich buying and selling #4's.


----------



## tobytools (27 Oct 2013)

Went for £97.29 :s 
And it goes to charity that's nice. 

TT


----------



## AndyT (27 Oct 2013)

Did anyone else spot the old style multitool in the top right hand corner? The sort shaped like a horseshoe on the outside, with a row of small tools which swivel and snap into position. I thought that might put the bids up a bit.


----------



## toolsntat (27 Oct 2013)

AndyT":29jvjxun said:


> Did anyone else spot the old style multitool in the top right hand corner? The sort shaped like a horseshoe on the outside, with a row of small tools which swivel and snap into position. I thought that might put the bids up a bit.



Think that one looks like a "combination gas tool" Andy :wink: , but non the less well spotted =D> 

Andy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Nov 2013)

I just looked up Stanley 78 on evil bay - under "related" was "cast iron witches cauldron" :shock:


----------



## wizard (3 Nov 2013)

how much i need a new one


----------



## Vann (3 Nov 2013)

phil.p":1uccw1uu said:


> I just looked up Stanley 78 on evil bay - under "related" was "cast iron witches cauldron" :shock:


I thought "cast iron witches cauldron" is more applicable to the Stanley 75... :wink: 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## wizard (3 Nov 2013)

Phil I see the ministry of defence have been at it again


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Nov 2013)

:lol: We could do with a euphemism - "I've a Stanley 78 somewhere else" maybe? Like M.P.s refer to "the other place"?


----------

